
'Grand Theft Auto V' sets record by earning $1 billion in just three days - sethbannon
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/20/4752458/grand-theft-auto-v-earns-one-billion-in-three-days
======
sethbannon
The interesting bit: "We believe this marks the fastest that any entertainment
property, including video games and feature films, has reached this
significant milestone."

------
julespitt
Grand Theft Auto V' sets record with _$1 billion in sales_ in just three days.

"Earns" made me think of "earnings" as in "profits."

